# adverse weather



## Steff (Jan 5, 2010)

I fear the snow will never end , im in shock the school is still open, in scotland was -15 last night and loads of schools are closed, leeds looks dreadful on the news and my dad said 8 inches saturday and sunday he aint been able to get out since saturday. and now a man has died in machester driving in his lorry.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 5, 2010)

The Scots are hardy folks and seem to cope with the cold weather much better than we do in London. One of my friends lives not far from Glasgow and finds London hot, even when it is freezing!


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2010)

Caroline said:


> The Scots are hardy folks and seem to cope with the cold weather much better than we do in London. One of my friends lives not far from Glasgow and finds London hot, even when it is freezing!



LOL my dad is the same tbh , this is the kinda of weather you would see him with a rubber ring around him and flippers, on the beach .


----------



## Einstein (Jan 5, 2010)

What snow?!!!!

We still haven't seen any apart from the lightest of dustings before Christmas... I think you lot are making it up.


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 5, 2010)

It's been snowing all day here, and most of the night by the way things looked when I got up. My boots were almost completely covered when I went out this morning. Thankfully I have a space heater either side of my chair at my desk, or I'd be a block of ice.

I'm looking into USB heated gloves


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2010)

Einstein said:


> What snow?!!!!
> 
> We still haven't seen any apart from the lightest of dustings before Christmas... I think you lot are making it up.



*thinks* how long would it take me to get to Wiltshire by sleigh


----------



## Caroline (Jan 5, 2010)

We are waiting for the snow, everyone has been talking about it and hubby just called to say we are likely to get 6 inches in London overnight. I'll believe it when I see it...


----------



## am64 (Jan 5, 2010)

Caroline said:


> We are waiting for the snow, everyone has been talking about it and hubby just called to say we are likely to get 6 inches in London overnight. I'll believe it when I see it...



nothing up in the hills ....yet due in at 6pm we'll see....


----------



## Caroline (Jan 5, 2010)

am64 said:


> nothing up in the hills ....yet due in at 6pm we'll see....



If we get it, I can see lots of people having duvet days, and little feller will enjoy it, he even pretneds to throw snowballs at people when we have no snow...


----------



## bex123 (Jan 5, 2010)

no snow here , boooooooooo! we were going to try and make an igloo lol , the weather said we could have 20 cm by tomorrow morning but nothing yet it is bloody cold tho , the de icer can froze in the car over night so that was useless this morning and had to get the club card out to scrape off the ice lol


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2010)

bex123 said:


> no snow here , boooooooooo! we were going to try and make an igloo lol , the weather said we could have 20 cm by tomorrow morning but nothing yet it is bloody cold tho , the de icer can froze in the car over night so that was useless this morning and had to get the club card out to scrape off the ice lol



good greif lol you will be there for hours


----------



## bex123 (Jan 5, 2010)

steff09 said:


> good greif lol you will be there for hours



 once you get a rythm going its alright , start the car put the heater on then by the time ive done the drivers side windscreen the heaters melted the rest


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2010)

bex123 said:


> once you get a rythm going its alright , start the car put the heater on then by the time ive done the drivers side windscreen the heaters melted the rest



talking about de-frosting car windscreens i was coming back from the docs this morning and this woman was pouring boiled water on here car windscreen out the kettle , now i dont know much about cars but im sure that is not good pouring boiling water onto something  so cold , a cracking of the windscreen on the cards me thinks


----------



## bex123 (Jan 5, 2010)

steff09 said:


> talking about de-frosting car windscreens i was coming back from the docs this morning and this woman was pouring boiled water on here car windscreen out the kettle , now i dont know much about cars but im sure that is not good pouring boiling water onto something  so cold .



hmmm cant imagine that would be very good for it , took a pyrex dish out of the freezer once took the food out of it then put it in the sink full of hot water and it sort of exploded made a big bang noise.....no more pyrex dish


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2010)

bex123 said:


> hmmm cant imagine that would be very good for it , took a pyrex dish out of the freezer once took the food out of it then put it in the sink full of hot water and it sort of exploded made a big bang noise.....no more pyrex dish



ouch i have a pyrex gift for xmas off MIL i dare not use it im not good with anything with glass lids on lol.


anyways back to the weather my dad rang me he cant get out 2night the taxi service he uses wont come out , dont blame them mind you , ohh wwell i will have him on the phone later moaning


----------



## Caroline (Jan 5, 2010)

When we were getting to know little feller and we had lots of snow, a couple of times the contact supervisors refused to risk the snow. That was about 2006 or early (very early) 2007.

I don't blame anyone not wishing to drive unless they drive a centraly heated tank with caterpillar tracks.

Have also seen a few people loose windscreens because the poured kettles of boiling water over them. People forget glass expands and contracts with hot and cold. the colder it is the more brittle it is.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 5, 2010)

Our lecturer from uni left early today because of the forecasted snow, so we got to aswell. No evidence of it yet though. As long as it doesn't stop the British gas engineer coming tomorrow I don't mind a little snow tonight.


----------



## cazscot (Jan 5, 2010)

steff09 said:


> talking about de-frosting car windscreens i was coming back from the docs this morning and this woman was pouring boiled water on here car windscreen out the kettle , now i dont know much about cars but im sure that is not good pouring boiling water onto something  so cold , a cracking of the windscreen on the cards me thinks





Thats just plain daft  some people...


----------



## bev (Jan 5, 2010)

Einstein said:


> What snow?!!!!
> 
> We still haven't seen any apart from the lightest of dustings before Christmas... I think you lot are making it up.



David, 
Brace yourself -Wiltshire is set to get 40cm of snow tonight - so you might be hit!I hope Bruce has some ski's?Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 5, 2010)

bev said:


> I hope Bruce has some ski's?Bev



Dog sledge perhaps instead?


----------



## am64 (Jan 5, 2010)

am64 said:


> nothing up in the hills ....yet due in at 6pm we'll see....



hahhaaaa looked out a 5.45 not much going on.....just looked out ...weve got a covering !!! batten down the hatches caroline its on your way !!


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 5, 2010)

am64 said:


> hahhaaaa looked out a 5.45 not much going on.....just looked out ...weve got a covering !!! batten down the hatches caroline its on your way !!



Nothing for me yet and I'm about 15 minutes from you I think Am


----------



## Nicci (Jan 5, 2010)

*Snow*

I'm in Scotland and our Council ran out of Grit on Christmas Eve so it has been fun and games, it is snowing where I am now...................... I love it!!!


----------



## Einstein (Jan 5, 2010)

bev said:


> David,
> Brace yourself -Wiltshire is set to get 40cm of snow tonight - so you might be hit!I hope Bruce has some ski's?Bev


 
Bev, I've got the ski's, he'll just expect me to magic a sledge up in the morning to transport his majesty...

Anyway, still no snow yet.

40cm??? That's 16" are you sure Bev or do you mean the whole of Wiltshire will share 16" of snow?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2010)

She's right David, they just said it on the regional weather - 40cm. Apparently we're not going to get as much here in Soton, so you're getting it instead!


----------



## Einstein (Jan 5, 2010)

bex123 said:


> no snow here , boooooooooo! we were going to try and make an igloo lol , the weather said we could have 20 cm by tomorrow morning but nothing yet it is bloody cold tho , the de icer can froze in the car over night so that was useless this morning and had to get the club card out to scrape off the ice lol


 

Bex, it was fun enough heading from Warminster to Studland on Saturday morning to walk the dogs - I think Dorset is the only county with a fleet of brand new gritters, purchased 10 years ago but never used 

Never been keen on the A350 from Warminster up to Shaftesbury in the winter


----------



## vince13 (Jan 5, 2010)

We had an intense snowstorm for about an hour late this morning - 11 miles up the road they had rain, much to my grand-daughter's disgust as they were hoping to go out to play in it at school lunchtime.  

The forecast for here (South Somerset) is pretty dire tonight -snow I don't mind so much but it's the black ice I hate.  

I'm hibernating for a fortnight.  (Tonight's meal for me = comfort food not diabetic food - look out for high BS levels tomorrow morning).


----------



## am64 (Jan 5, 2010)

vince13 said:


> We had an intense snowstorm for about an hour late this morning - 11 miles up the road they had rain, much to my grand-daughter's disgust as they were hoping to go out to play in it at school lunchtime.
> 
> The forecast for here (South Somerset) is pretty dire tonight -snow I don't mind so much but it's the black ice I hate.
> 
> I'm hibernating for a fortnight.  (Tonight's meal for me = comfort food not diabetic food - look out for high BS levels tomorrow morning).



stop snowing here 6.45....but started again...son doing snow dance in garden helped I think sofaraway how you doing?


----------



## am64 (Jan 5, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Bex, it was fun enough heading from Warminster to Studland on Saturday morning to walk the dogs - I think Dorset is the only county with a fleet of brand new gritters, purchased 10 years ago but never used
> 
> Never been keen on the A350 from Warminster up to Shaftesbury in the winter



it must be a weird micro climate around your place...either that or you got too many logs on fire


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2010)

we are trapped in


----------



## am64 (Jan 5, 2010)

steff09 said:


> we are trapped in



 its got that bad...keep warm hun xxx darts on here!!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 5, 2010)

steff09 said:


> we are trapped in



Trapped in what? I hope it's the pub and not a snow drift.


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2010)

am64 said:


> its got that bad...keep warm hun xxx darts on here!!



yer boo hoo least cud of had sumit good on, he is ok im not lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 5, 2010)

Woo Hoo Woop Woo woo

Snowie!! Looks beautiful went for walk doon garden nearly slipped over and looked like a tit but hey ho, nearly have the urge for some naked snow angels!!


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2010)

ohhh yes sounds great rossi , careful mind you dont want your bits getting stuck down


----------



## am64 (Jan 5, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Woo Hoo Woop Woo woo
> 
> Snowie!! Looks beautiful went for walk doon garden nearly slipped over and looked like a tit but hey ho, nearly have the urge for some naked snow angels!!



"watch out for that yellow snow cos that is where the huskies go"


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 5, 2010)

Okay I didn't, but had a snow ball fight with slippers on (left pipe indoors) and took cats out to go to the loo! we got a good 4 inches now and still coming down Will Ron the milkyman be delivering at 5am?? maybe I'll make him a snow man to great him?? But not till midnight, have you heard about midnight snowmen they're extra special !!! 

Hmm I think I need a drinkie


----------



## Viki (Jan 5, 2010)

am64 said:


> "watch out for that yellow snow cos that is where the huskies go"



Hi all!!

Been a while, hope you all had lovely a lovely christmas and new year!

Im about 10 mins from Nikki and so far we've had a dusting but nothing as dramatic as theyve made out on the news. We also fall into the "might get 40cm" bracket but im not convinced!

Any way, for once I hope its not a snow day, i have a hospital appointment tomorrow and i really need my blood results . . .


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Viki, hope you're well too

Hope you get to your appointment, maybe get out some old tennis rackets to tie to your shoes just incase!!?


----------



## am64 (Jan 5, 2010)

Viki said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> Been a while, hope you all had lovely a lovely christmas and new year!
> 
> ...



snowing steadily in the hills above you...just heard theyve closed the airport in southhampton....north are u ok???


----------



## Einstein (Jan 5, 2010)

am64 said:


> it must be a weird micro climate around your place...either that or you got too many logs on fire


 
Hehe the chosen ones are clearly looked after  

Not sure what's going on - but still no snow! And the Beeb seem to be changing their mind - our local weather centre is Boscombe Down which usually gets it worse than us anyway...

Ho humm I'm not complaining!

Bruce! More logs lad!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2010)

am64 said:


> snowing steadily in the hills above you...just heard theyve closed the airport in southhampton....north are u ok???



Suits me - I'm under the flight path so I might get some peace and quiet!


----------



## cazscot (Jan 5, 2010)

Not too bad up here, was snowing during the night (about 2 inchs - sorry dont know what that is in centemetres). Started to snow again slightly at tea time but nothing since then.  Very cold mind you...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2010)

Snowing here again...


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 6, 2010)

Snow for the first time this year in Brighton!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 6, 2010)

Only light snow this morning supposed to be heavy later on, cats very frustrated, cat 2 went out you can't see her legs!! Will go out and measure the depth later. Why is it so peaceful when it snows? I love it!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 6, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Only light snow this morning supposed to be heavy later on, cats very frustrated, cat 2 went out you can't see her legs!! Will go out and measure the depth later. Why is it so peaceful when it snows? I love it!



Ah I love it here. Snow deprived southerner I am! It snowed last night with a little sleet. Mandatory student snow ball fight and stunts in the snow occured! My flatmates haven't woken up yet to see the snow. It's still snowing as I speak and it doesn't look like it'll be stopping any time soon.


----------



## bev (Jan 6, 2010)

4 inches fell overnight and its still snowing - Alex's school is closed - so he is very happy!Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 6, 2010)

bev said:


> 4 inches fell overnight and its still snowing - Alex's school is closed - so he is very happy!Bev



I bet! Although it's my day off I'm still hoping that uni will be closed for the rest of the week!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> I bet! Although it's my day off I'm still hoping that uni will be closed for the rest of the week!



In the winter of 78/79 I once walked 3 miles through 1.5 feet of snow to get to Uni for lectures in Sheffield. When I got there only one other student had turned up - and no lecturer! I didn't bother doing that again!


----------



## PhilT (Jan 6, 2010)

It snowed here last night but not as heavy as they forecasted although we are due for heavy snow this afternoon.

The office is a bit empty this morning though.


----------



## Steff (Jan 6, 2010)

4 inches, but kids school still open, no dinner ladies in and only 1 itchen staff so only packed lunches


----------



## Viki (Jan 6, 2010)

Very scary drive to work this morning, part of which was spent sideways!

Still going to brave the hopsital this afternoon because i really want my test results, but will be packing a survivial kit!


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 6, 2010)

We've got maybe a couple of inches and it's currently snowing. 

Might get the bus to work tommorrow if the roads are bad.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 6, 2010)

still lightly snowing here, took measuring stick doon garden nearing six inches! cats are funny!! Anyway need to "work"!! Viki hope you get to appointment, mine's been cancelled already!


----------



## Admin (Jan 6, 2010)

*Gutted about snow...*

Been snowing non stop since last night - I am gutted as I am supposed to be doing work exp in local school - have my Mom staying from Yorkshire to look after Zac while I do this and instead I am sat at home as school closed. Not sure when Mom can stay again and so may not be able to do work exp. Not hp at all about this. But do have hubby at home which is lovely! Swings and roundabouts!


----------



## Einstein (Jan 6, 2010)

I've got 6". Of snow!!! 

We've got logs by the burner, not lit it yet, Bruce isn't shivering, but need to get the chain saw out later to trim some more logs. Got to be one of my favourite toys 

Stopped now, been gently falling most of the morning. More, heavier snow later on...

Bev, where is this 40cm?????


----------



## am64 (Jan 6, 2010)

hey einstien you got some at last!!! 
 we must have at least 4" still snowing...schools closed colleged closed hubby due to be in central london..trains were running in but not sure about getting back tonight so didnt go...im glad !
going to walk up to town to get provisions soon.... so i might be gone for some time...............


----------



## Steff (Jan 6, 2010)

good luck cuz xx


----------



## Einstein (Jan 6, 2010)

am64 said:


> hey einstien you got some at last!!!
> we must have at least 4" still snowing...schools closed colleged closed hubby due to be in central london..trains were running in but not sure about getting back tonight so didnt go...im glad !
> going to walk up to town to get provisions soon.... so i might be gone for some time...............


 
Yep, we're stocked up, but Bruce is about to head for a walk out shortly... He's happy got his bed and HUGE marrow bone to paw and he knows there is 18kg of his food, logs for the fire and more marrow bones in the fridge.

On the other hand he doesn't give a stuff about me and what I eat!


----------



## am64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Yep, we're stocked up, but Bruce is about to head for a walk out shortly... He's happy got his bed and HUGE marrow bone to paw and he knows there is 18kg of his food, logs for the fire and more marrow bones in the fridge.
> 
> On the other hand he doesn't give a stuff about me and what I eat!



has he been in the snow before..i forget how old he is...bruce not you!!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 6, 2010)

Brilliant sunshine here today and a lovely springlike -4c. I have to go out soon for the second half of my egg-free swine flu jab, I'll take a picture while I'm down by the river.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, it has been snowing here all morning, but I was getting stir crazy so thought I would go fr a walk in the park and take some nice pictures. Despite the snow, all the pavements were wet and slushy and the park was filled with brats/kids snowballing who had been let off school. Truly, there is no need for it - the snow is melting as it falls and the roads are clear! Soft Southerners!

I didn't bother with my walk as all the 'pretty' snow was now grey mush.


----------



## am64 (Jan 6, 2010)

it has just started to stop here after blizzard for last 40mins. hubby said we could drive to get food...haha yeah...couldnt get out of driveway so walked to get the provisons... only could carry 2 bags each so no hot chocolate too heavy  but wine and vodka seems the best option


----------



## Einstein (Jan 6, 2010)

am64 said:


> it has just started to stop here after blizzard for last 40mins. hubby said we could drive to get food...haha yeah...couldnt get out of driveway so walked to get the provisons... only could carry 2 bags each so no hot chocolate too heavy but wine and vodka seems the best option


 
'Started to stop' interesting phrase  Been on the vodka already  hic


----------



## am64 (Jan 6, 2010)

well when i say stop i mean the blizzards slowed down...no the vodka is stll chilling gotta be a good D and make the pork'n ' beans first


----------



## Viki (Jan 6, 2010)

Made it safely back from the hospital!!!

We got sent home from work at lunch time anyway so had plenty of time to get there carefully. Journey to work, about 8 mins through country roads between Harefield and Rickmansworth was NOT fun!
Very nearly ended up in a ditch, my heart was still racing aout 20 mins later.

Dont think im going to brave the roads tomorrow after its all frozen over. And its still snowing!

Be careful everyone


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 6, 2010)

Viki said:


> Made it safely back from the hospital!!!
> 
> We got sent home from work at lunch time anyway so had plenty of time to get there carefully. Journey to work, about 8 mins through country roads between Harefield and Rickmansworth was NOT fun!
> Very nearly ended up in a ditch, my heart was still racing aout 20 mins later.
> ...



Hope the appointment went well Viki, so you're near Ricky haven't been over that way for some years! Used to work with a couple of guys from Northwood / Watford and would often talk about Ricky way had a few nights out over that way always an experience!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jan 6, 2010)

Now Wedensday evening. It has been snowing for too long, got me out of going for Swine Flu jab for now, but waiting for big boy to come in from work. He finishes in about an hour (now 5pm, he finshes at 6pm). Suth Eastern trains are having problems, but he has other ways home so wont be too late I hope...


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 6, 2010)

Got a couple of pics, but forgot to charge camera batteries so need to do that before I can download them.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 6, 2010)

am64 said:


> has he been in the snow before..i forget how old he is...bruce not you!!


 
He's 21 months old, yes, he's done snow before and was loving it out this afternoon, didn't like the slush but loved the snow, went ape when I let him off in a field of pretty much untouched snow 7-8" deep!


----------



## am64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Einstein said:


> He's 21 months old, yes, he's done snow before and was loving it out this afternoon, didn't like the slush but loved the snow, went ape when I let him off in a field of pretty much untouched snow 7-8" deep!


any pics bet he looked great!
my jackshite went bonkers on the common..hes only about 12" tall to his back and legs are 8" so we must have had about 6" snow !! solly the ancient has spent the whole day wanting to get in the garden to snuffel up the bird food...shes obessed


----------



## Einstein (Jan 6, 2010)

am64 said:


> any pics bet he looked great!
> my jackshite went bonkers on the common..hes only about 12" tall to his back and legs are 8" so we must have had about 6" snow !! solly the ancient has spent the whole day wanting to get in the garden to snuffel up the bird food...shes obessed


 
No, I didn't take a camera with me, I also picked up some shopping and the compact camera is off being repaired and I didn't feel like lugging the SLR around while shopping.


----------



## am64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Einstein said:


> No, I didn't take a camera with me, I also picked up some shopping and the compact camera is off being repaired and I didn't feel like lugging the SLR around while shopping.



I know exactly what you mean...going to get mine out tomorrow as its apparently going to be sunny and very cold its very icey here at mo -3 and dropping so hopefully the trees will still look stunning...tho i got loads before xmas...differnt type of snow this time more wet


----------



## shiv (Jan 6, 2010)

steff oh no!

we had about 6 or 7 inches this morning (gloucester). it's due to be sunny tomorrow so who knows!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2010)

am64 said:


> any pics bet he looked great!
> my jackshite went bonkers on the common..hes only about 12" tall to his back and legs are 8" so we must have had about 6" snow !! solly the ancient has spent the whole day wanting to get in the garden to snuffel up the bird food...shes obessed



Horizon is currently exploring the bond between Man and Dog


----------



## am64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Horizon is currently exploring the bond between Man and Dog



others watching the jack the ripper with vic  reeves quite a good programe at mo


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 6, 2010)

Me and my Jack Russel are watching the Jack the Ripper prog


----------



## Steff (Jan 6, 2010)

Well roads are nice and clear now but paths are now nice and crisp,should be fun when this lot turns to ice . NOT!


----------



## vince13 (Jan 7, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Well roads are nice and clear now but paths are now nice and crisp,should be fun when this lot turns to ice . NOT!



Can I please tell you about something that happened in the ice/snow yesterday morning ?  

I was watching the birds in the garden and suddenly was aware of a young chap kneeling beside a figure on the ground on the hill opposite our house.  The young chap looked around and my nextdoor neighbour (who is a carer at an Old People's Home) called out to him and then ran out of her house with a pillow and duvet.  I called out to her, asking had anyone rung 999 and she said her husband had - but the person was now not breathing so we rang again to relay this.  The young chap tried mouth-to-mouth and then started  CPR.  

Shortly afterwards a St John's Ambulance turned up and they got an oxygen mask on the person and then used a defibrilator (spelling?) - I saw the "body" jump.  

Fire & Rescue came along about 5 minutes later and then an emergency ambulance.  They gave the "body" an injection and got him onto a stretcher and away pretty quickly - which perhaps gives hope for recovery.  

Don't know anymore - but the young chap certainly saved a life (or at least I hope he did) and must have been tired as he kept up the CPR all the time while things were going on around him.

All I could do was watch from my window - which felt wrong and somehow unreal - oh and I did pray VERY hard (and I don't mean that as a joke).  We don't know if he just fell and hit his head or whether he had a heart attack - he was mid-40s so could have been either I guess.

I suppose the scene keeps going through my mind because I watched as the medics in hospital tried so hard (unsuccessfully) to keep my first husband alive.  

Thanks for listening.  Go carefully out there.............


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2010)

What a tragic story in scotch corner on the A1  mum and her 16 yr old sons car lost control they got out but a lorry tryed to swerve to miss them but did not the boy died and his mum in serious condition.Its sooo bad right now this will only continue theres no let up


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2010)

Now there saying on the news some employers might penelise(?) (spelling) staff for not getting into work because of the weather , how umsymphathetic


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, it was so cold here last night that my CH came on at about 5 am even though the thermostat is turned down to zero/ Brrrrr!!!!


----------



## Viki (Jan 8, 2010)

Steff, i know of one company thats doing it for staff that have now had 5 days off where others have been in every day.

Personally i did nto feel safe to drive in yesterday but made arranegments to come in with a more confident driver today (with a better car!!)

Im sure there are people who take advantage but i dont hink any employer should put pressure on people to put themselves in what they think is an unsafe situation.


----------



## cazscot (Jan 8, 2010)

I was only at my body pump class for an hour tonight and had to scrape the car when I got out at 6.30pm - hate to think what it is going be like overnight


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 8, 2010)

hi every body how is the snow where you live ? here in bexhill on sea we must have had at least 10 cm in the last 2 hours on top of what we had   already


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2010)

It has snowed on and of last couple of hours nowhere near as bad as last 5 days . As soon as you see abit of the ground more snow comes along


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 9, 2010)

A bit more snow here too. And still below zero.


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2010)

Snowing since lunch time


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> A bit more snow here too. And still below zero.



My CH came on again early this morning even though the thermostat is at zero. Went out to the shops as I was down to the last two slices of bread (I can't live without bread!) and the pavements were bottle ice where the slush of a couple of days ago has frozen solid. The local roads weren't much better, and I've been terrified of slipping since breaking my arm very badly 14 years ago - it was so painful, the memory is still fresh! I hate the stuff! Don't mind actual snow particularly, as you can get a grip in that, but it always ends up like it is now

Was worried they might have no bread, but managed to get two loaves and 4 pints of milk - now I'm not leaving the house until it goes!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2010)

Weather warnings for SE England:

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/ee/ee_forecast_warnings.html?from=rss&sn=1876


----------



## am64 (Jan 9, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Weather warnings for SE England:
> 
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/ee/ee_forecast_warnings.html?from=rss&sn=1876



looks like you've had it northe


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2010)

am64 said:


> looks like you've had it northe



Actually, I appear to be a bit further west to where the snow is expected. As long as I've lived here it's annoyed me that they don't have a 'South Central' region, instead of being at the edge of SE and SW!


----------



## Old Holborn (Jan 9, 2010)

I haven't been outside the front door since 23rd Dec.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 9, 2010)

Or do what the meteorologists I know do. 
An airport meteorologist I knew as a teenager, used to claim he could only predict weather at 20,000ft, not ground level, but actually was very good in predicting hill weather, which was more important then (30 years ago), before long before specialist telephone weather services and websites. 
These days, I'm connected with quite a few Antarctic meteorologists (based in the UK but spending several months each year down South), who often look through as many websites as they can before deciding which forecast suits their plans best and believing that one. Meanwhile, the "Met babes" are busy carrying out normal measurements at Bird Island, King Edward Point, Signy, Rothera and Halley for long term climate records and to assist in flying for transport of personnel & kit, plus research.
Before people complain too much about UK weather forecasting, you should know that an island on the edge of a continent and the western edge of an ocean (with relatively few meteorological records taken, due to lack of land on which to site stations) is about as difficult a situation as it's possible to have. In the middle of a continent, weather tends to follow the "same as yesterday" pattern.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 9, 2010)

A picture from Aunty, makes me shiver just looking at it.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2010)

Took me a while to realise what it was Ally - though it was a big sno-covered mountain!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 9, 2010)

You got the snow covered bit right anyway.


----------

